# FUCHS wheels for 2012 + TB



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Hunting for FUCHS type wheels for my TB, are they out there in 18's :wave:


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

There's a thread here somewhere.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

They come in 19" and 20" and if my memory serves me correctly they're about $1,200 per wheel.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

^^^^ There has to be some replicas made at as they do for the air cool VW at affordable pricing some were or out soon, these type wheel fits the 911 look on the TB


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

I recall a fairly recent photo somewhere on the forum of a member in the Netherlands with a black TB that appeared to have the FUCHS wheels mounted. I sent him a message inquiring about his wheels but he never responded. I also contacted OTTO FUCHS Germany twice and they too failed to respond.

I finally contacted a certified distributor in Australia and he said that they will not fit. Although, I was inquiring about the 17-inch wheels, I'm assuming the same would be the case with the 18's and 19's.

http://www.fuchsfelge.de/index.php?id=386&L=1


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

PLATA said:


> Hunting for FUCHS type wheels for my TB, are they out there in 18's :wave:


Fuchs Replica Wheels are available 'up to 17" in our VW 5X112 bolt pattern at this site:

http://www2.cip1.com/searchresults.asp?cat=1931


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

ridgemanron said:


> Fuchs Replica Wheels are available 'up to 17" in our VW 5X112 bolt pattern at this site:
> 
> http://www2.cip1.com/searchresults.asp?cat=1931


THANKS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link - very helpful. The price seems remarkably reasonable so hopefully the quality is Ok. Mated with to 225/55 tires I think would look pretty good. These will definitely end up on my Wish List.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Any buyers for a complete set of 18'' tires , wheels from a 2012 TB


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

PLATA said:


> THANKS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


I won't tell anyone your car isn't a Porsche if you don't !


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

ridgemanron said:


> I won't tell anyone your car isn't a Porsche if you don't !


Remember the 914 PORSCHE with both emblems on the car from the factory


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's how it looks on the 17"s 

A member from samba.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

^^^ that the look I want, but not that low


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Jedidub said:


> Here's how it looks on the 17"s
> 
> A member from samba.


vomit. hate those wheels def not my style


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree, the illustration above doesn't really do them justice although this photo posted by 'Chillout' does. In my opinion, the popular 'Twisters' is Volkswagens' attempt to mimic the design.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5993722-Now-OK-to-display-a-PORSCHE-on-TB


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> Here's how it looks on the 17"s
> 
> A member from samba.


that particular wheel pictured is actually bigger than a 17


----------

